
Neural Network Hardware Simulator for Google TPU-Like Architecture - queeten
https://github.com/ARM-software/SCALE-Sim
======
queeten
Takes in a network topology and dumps various stats such as the total amount
of cycles it takes to finish the network. Good for back of the envelop
calculation. Also dump memory stats, good for data reuse analyses.

